# mod_rewrite - bestimmte datei von umleitung ausnehmen



## Jungbluth (30. März 2018)

hallo,
da ich nicht weiss wohin damit frage ich einfach hier.
ich habe eine umleitung die die alles was kein verzeichniss ist auf eine datei umleitet und das klappt soweit auch ganz gut.
nun möchte ich aber eine datei - qr.php - davon ausnehmen was jedoch nicht funktioniert. was mache ich falsch?

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !=^qr.php
RewriteRule ^(.+)$ index.php?url=$1 [QSA]
```


----------

